# A bunch of new (to me) jars



## yacorie (Mar 19, 2019)

Ended up meeting someone who had a bunch of bottles and jars and I brought home 17 different jars.  My problem, as I've stated before, is I don't really know what anything is with Jars so I just buy things I think are cool and that have a price I can live with.  I think I'm going to need to purchase a Red book and try figuring it all out.  However, I've heard horror stories about trying to figure it out so who knows.

I tried to take a picture of the jar, then the bottom and then the lip - in that order so hopefully they can be followed

Anyway, here are some pictures for anyone like myself who enjoys looking at pics.  I can get better pics of any of these if someone wants.  I'll try to list what they are.

1.  3 L Ball Mason Jar
2.  Another 3 L Ball Mason Jar
3.  Masons Patent Nove 30th 1858 (5 on bottom).  This jar is crooked when it stands up - definitely not a good job making it.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 19, 2019)

4.  Masons Jar
5.  The Gem
6.  Masons Patent Nov 30th 1858 - smaller size jar
7.  Smalley square quart


----------



## yacorie (Mar 19, 2019)

8.  Trade Marks Mason Improved (D79 on bottom)
9.  Whitney mason 2 dots over 5 dots
10.  Whitney Mason - no dots but does have a 3 on near the base
11.  3 L Ball Mason - large size


----------



## yacorie (Mar 19, 2019)

12. Masons Pat Nov 30th 1858 (C216 on bottom) Hammered looking
13.  Royal Square Quart
14.  Leotric Jar


----------



## yacorie (Mar 19, 2019)

15.  Lightning Registered Trade Mark
16. Lightning Trade Mark - light greenish color
17.  Mason Fruit Jar Patent


----------



## shotdwn (Mar 19, 2019)

Nice jars. If you liked them and paid a price you could live with that's what collecting is about. Enjoy the additions to your collection.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 20, 2019)

shotdwn said:


> Nice jars. If you liked them and paid a price you could live with that's what collecting is about. Enjoy the additions to your collection.



thanks.  That’s pretty much what I do.  I try to worry less about worth and more about value to me.  Granted, I’m not dealing with high dollar bottles where that would be a big difference.


----------



## coreya (Mar 21, 2019)

You have the start of a nice bottle hoard (collection )!!!


----------



## yacorie (Mar 21, 2019)

coreya said:


> You have the start of a nice bottle hoard (collection )!!!



thanks.  Now I’m going to have to buy a red book and try to put numbers to the jars so at least I can put the numbers on a slip of paper inside them.


----------

